# 2014 Cruze diesel DPF error



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Member <diesel> has written about the likely causes of this. 

A few people have had it. But not many. 

Hopefully @*diesel* will chime in sometime in the next 24 hours.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...ion/136314-how-do-you-know-when-dpf-dead.html


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-gen1-diesel-general-discussion/126738-dpf-full-how-prevent.html


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

I see people on here are able to see there soot level is that through a scan tool? As well of what I'm reading people can see when there vehicle is performing an auto regen during a drive? is there a light on the dash or a setting or something that tells me that the vehicle is performing this action. Both times that I had this code have been on initial start up with no prior warning and the dealer doesn't believe me that this is the case sighting that that's not what the vehicle will do when it's exactly what it has done. I read the posts from previous but they all seem to have much higher milage than me mine happened at 20000 miles and then 6000 miles later?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Cursed said:


> I see people on here are able to see there soot level is that through a scan tool? As well of what I'm reading people can see when there vehicle is performing an auto regen during a drive? is there a light on the dash or a setting or something that tells me that the vehicle is performing this action. Both times that I had this code have been on initial start up with no prior warning and the dealer doesn't believe me that this is the case sighting that that's not what the vehicle will do when it's exactly what it has done. I read the posts from previous but they all seem to have much higher milage than me mine happened at 20000 miles and then 6000 miles later?


As I understand it, and pending @*diesel* contribution, if you interrupt a pre-regen, you will cause the symptomology you describe. 

Only a scanner can tell you if you are in a regen. There is no dashboard light used in North America. 

We're all learning. Even the dealers. There were only ~17,000 CTD produced. GM is engaged on helping us. But not all dealer service technicians are created equal. You need to find a GM diesel specialist and not rely on Jack of all trades technician. Living in the GTA this shouldn't be a problem. 

These are amazing cars. My wife drives the piss and vinegar out of hers. But they are quirky and have a personality. They are not mindless camcords. So like the most interesting women they take some effort to win over.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

The wrong Oil not Dexos 2 or poor quality diesel or Turbo seals will do this.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry, been away for a couple days. The pre-regen is likely what happened to you and yes you need an aftermarket tool to tell. Odds are slim that it will happen, like 1/1000 but it does happen. it happened to me twice before I figured out the root cause. Ever since then, I've never caught the circumstances exactly right to duplicate the issue, but have come close. 

Ford offers an option to do a manual regen on their cars. Hopefully Chevy will offer this on the next Cruze diesel. 

A Scangauge II calibrated for your diesel would be a good idea. 

Welcome to the forum by the way! Let me know if you have any other questions.

By the way, I would push to have this covered under warranty. It was a check engine light and an error to no fault of your own. This needs to be covered by warranty in your case. it didn't happen to me the first time until 115K miles or so, so it was out of pocket for me. GM customer service could assist in working with your dealer to get this covered.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi thanks everyone for the advice, just to make it clear my oil changes are done at the dealer so not an oil issue and I only run diesel from branded gas stations only. I did get this covered under warranty as I lost my **** in the dealership trying to explain to them that this occurred on start up and there was no prior warning of the filter being close to full or any messages advising to keep driving. The idiot kept telling me that the car goes through phases before setting the CEL and I kept telling him that it didn't and there's no way to prove in either argument that it did or didn't so to fix the problem. Needless to say I'm no longer taking my vehicle to that dealer and will take it to another dealer and complain about the issue of it not advising me to keep driving or DPF almost full to put it on record that there's an issue with that system. Hopefully by having a complaint will keep me covered by warranty next time this happens as it's happened twice and I'm sure will happen again. Is it a generic scanguage 2 that I need and just set it to Diesel engine via online update or programming? FYI my milage is only around 900 Klm per tank mostly highway driving 120 kph is that low? Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cursed said:


> Hi thanks everyone for the advice, just to make it clear my oil changes are done at the dealer so not an oil issue and I only run diesel from branded gas stations only. I did get this covered under warranty as I lost my **** in the dealership trying to explain to them that this occurred on start up and there was no prior warning of the filter being close to full or any messages advising to keep driving. The idiot kept telling me that the car goes through phases before setting the CEL and I kept telling him that it didn't and there's no way to prove in either argument that it did or didn't so to fix the problem. Needless to say I'm no longer taking my vehicle to that dealer and will take it to another dealer and complain about the issue of it not advising me to keep driving or DPF almost full to put it on record that there's an issue with that system. Hopefully by having a complaint will keep me covered by warranty next time this happens as it's happened twice and I'm sure will happen again. Is it a generic scanguage 2 that I need and just set it to Diesel engine via online update or programming? FYI my milage is only around 900 Klm per tank mostly highway driving 120 kph is that low? Thanks everyone for the help.


There's a thread on here with more details abotu the scangauge II. I think there may be a discount code or something you can use to get a discount and have it programmed for the diesel Cruze. I would call or email them to make sure they know to configure it for your car. I keep RGN (regen status), MAP (Manifold Absolute Pressure), STM (Soot Mass) on mine as the most important. You need the MAP to determine if the car is getting readt to go into pre-regen, as per the above post.

I agree it's a flaw in the system. The "keep driving" message needs to come on in pre-regen. That would solve these issues 100%. 

As for your MPG, it seems reasonable. I don't know the metric translations, but 27 MPG city and 46 MPG highway seems to line up with what you are getting.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Hey Cursed.

You haven't put a lot of distance on your car! If you drive long distances fairly fast, then the car should perform at its peak. Since you haven't put much distance on it, that leads me to believe that it sits motionless for long periods of time. I wonder if part of your problem has to do with it sitting for long periods of time between uses.

Anyway, be aware that oil changes done at a dealer are only slightly more 'safe' that at another venue. If your rep is giving you hassles about the regen, then what goes on behind the scenes may also be shady. Using oil other than dexos 2 or ASEA C3 could cause emissions problems.

The Scanguage is a neat tool/toy. It costs a bunch of $$$ but has gone on sale during US Thanksgiving. If you can put it off, consider setting a reminder for black friday. IMO, people who use scanguages tend to become data junkies and show an obvious fixation with regen cycles. Beware!

Getting 900 km per tank is great. In my experience, the car will show great highway economy then it will get beaten down once you leave the highway and start proceeding through traffic lights and stop signs. You can drive 90% of your distance on a highway only to see your economy tank at either end of the trip. On the other hand, if you were to fill it and then drive a long distance so that you run the entire tank on the highway, then you will see fantastic economy. I get my best economy at 115 km/h. Driving at 80-90 km/h produces economies in the low to mid 6's. Stop & go will result in readings in the high 7's to low 8's (L/100km).

I drive from Ontario to Prince Edward Island (~1900km) twice a year. I bypass all major cities and stick to highway 401 and the Trans-Canada. Pulling a light motorcycle trailer at about 115 km/h, the car gets 5.8 L/100km. That's about 950 km per tank. I fill it before the warning comes on and put about 54 Litres in when I fill.

I hope that you get your regen issues sorted out. The car is fantastic and definitely should be blessing you as opposed to cursing you!



Cursed said:


> Hi thanks everyone for the advice, just to make it clear my oil changes are done at the dealer so not an oil issue and I only run diesel from branded gas stations only. Is it a generic scanguage 2 that I need and just set it to Diesel engine via online update or programming? FYI my milage is only around 900 Klm per tank mostly highway driving 120 kph is that low? Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

dougc905 said:


> The Scanguage is a neat tool/toy. It costs a bunch of $$$


I think it's in the $100 range IIRC. Cheaper than a manual regen, for sure!


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks everyone the reason I wanted a scanguage is to see for myself if the car is going into regen mode. When I bought the car my wife was driving from Toronto to Barrie 100klm one way daily her work and that when this occurred the first time. Over the past year her job has changed so she works more from home than from the office and only makes that trip once a week I now use it to go to work in Mississauga 26 Klm one way all highway and I don't commute during peak hrs of the day. I also believe that the vehicle shouldn't encounter this problem as the drive should be adequate to regen. I tried to get the dealer (Roy Foss) to drive it and see through there scanguage if it's going into regen but there awnser was we are able to manually do it so it should be doing it automatically. He did offer to drive my car for 10000 Klm to see if he can duplicate the problem (jack a$$). I think it pissed them off even more when I told them that I am actually am a licensed automotive and truck coach technician so to stop trying to screw me. (I worked the trade for 11 yrs then left 12 yrs ago to peruse other interests). I guess I will take it to another dealer and hopefully I can get them to confirm the regen is actuating automatically. I rather not buy a scanguage but as Diesel said it's cheaper than a manual regen.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh and I do love driving the car it handles well performs amazingly on the highway. I actually wrote to GM when I first got the vehicle asking why they didn't put this engine in an impala or Malibu something a little bigger with more space for a family. The engine would make for a great road trip car with a family of it was in a larger car


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cursed said:


> Thanks everyone the reason I wanted a scanguage is to see for myself if the car is going into regen mode. When I bought the car my wife was driving from Toronto to Barrie 100klm one way daily her work and that when this occurred the first time. Over the past year her job has changed so she works more from home than from the office and only makes that trip once a week I now use it to go to work in Mississauga 26 Klm one way all highway and I don't commute during peak hrs of the day. I also believe that the vehicle shouldn't encounter this problem as the drive should be adequate to regen. I tried to get the dealer (Roy Foss) to drive it and see through there scanguage if it's going into regen but there awnser was we are able to manually do it so it should be doing it automatically. He did offer to drive my car for 10000 Klm to see if he can duplicate the problem (jack a$$). I think it pissed them off even more when I told them that I am actually am a licensed automotive and truck coach technician so to stop trying to screw me. (I worked the trade for 11 yrs then left 12 yrs ago to peruse other interests). I guess I will take it to another dealer and hopefully I can get them to confirm the regen is actuating automatically. I rather not buy a scanguage but as Diesel said it's cheaper than a manual regen.


To your point. This is what's happening. it happened to me immediately after a 500 mile highway trip last time. It's all in the timing. Once I figured out what to look for, it never happened again. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Cursed said:


> Oh and I do love driving the car it handles well performs amazingly on the highway. I actually wrote to GM when I first got the vehicle asking why they didn't put this engine in an impala or Malibu something a little bigger with more space for a family. The engine would make for a great road trip car with a family of it was in a larger car


Holden Malibu Diesel 2013: Road Test - motoring.com.au


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

USD $169.95. By the time it is converted to CDN $ and international shipping added....

ScanGaugeII : Linear Logic - Home of the ScanGauge



diesel said:


> I think it's in the $100 range IIRC. Cheaper than a manual regen, for sure!


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Roy Foss dealership is closest to where I work. I considered bringing the car to them until I read online reviews. They don't seem to have gotten much good press.

I bought the car through Addison on Erin Mills Rd. in Mississauga. They have serviced the car a few times with good results. If you work close to there, you may want to try them out.

I have also brought the car to Gateway in Brampton with good results.

Like I said in a previous post, a scanguage is USD $169.95 plus, plus. Wait three months and it may very well be on sale.



Cursed said:


> Thanks everyone the reason I wanted a scanguage is to see for myself if the car is going into regen mode. When I bought the car my wife was driving from Toronto to Barrie 100klm one way daily her work and that when this occurred the first time. Over the past year her job has changed so she works more from home than from the office and only makes that trip once a week I now use it to go to work in Mississauga 26 Klm one way all highway and I don't commute during peak hrs of the day. I also believe that the vehicle shouldn't encounter this problem as the drive should be adequate to regen. I tried to get the dealer (Roy Foss) to drive it and see through there scanguage if it's going into regen but there awnser was we are able to manually do it so it should be doing it automatically. He did offer to drive my car for 10000 Klm to see if he can duplicate the problem (jack a$$). I think it pissed them off even more when I told them that I am actually am a licensed automotive and truck coach technician so to stop trying to screw me. (I worked the trade for 11 yrs then left 12 yrs ago to peruse other interests). I guess I will take it to another dealer and hopefully I can get them to confirm the regen is actuating automatically. I rather not buy a scanguage but as Diesel said it's cheaper than a manual regen.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Cursed said:


> I see people on here are able to see there soot level is that through a scan tool? As well of what I'm reading people can see when there vehicle is performing an auto regen during a drive? is there a light on the dash or a setting or something that tells me that the vehicle is performing this action. Both times that I had this code have been on initial start up with no prior warning and the dealer doesn't believe me that this is the case sighting that that's not what the vehicle will do when it's exactly what it has done. I read the posts from previous but they all seem to have much higher milage than me mine happened at 20000 miles and then 6000 miles later?



Just so we're clear: How did you drive it before this particular event and was it frequent short trip and/or stop starts?? 

To answer your question about the scan gauge, YES, it's the only true way to tell you're in Regen Mode as indicated by a #1 on the Scan Gauge indicator. There is no dash light on the American or Canadian CTD that will tell you you're in regen mode. My Scan Gauge 2 is invaluable for this info.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

The day before my wife had done her trip to Barrie 100 Klm one way and back all highway a 45 minute trip doing 120-125 kph she parked the car on the driveway. The next morning I started the car to go to work I haven't even put it in gear when I hear "bing" first thing on the info screen was diesel particular filter full followed by the "bing" CEL and message of engine power reduced. I asked my wife if she had any messages on the screen advising her to keep driving or anything about any filters her answer was no. The first time this happened I had drove the vehicle to my work 26 Klm one way all on 407 so no traffic issues parked returned to my car to go home started the car and again had the same sequence of events happen. This is why I questioned the dealer in regards to my vehicle if it's even doing a regen automatically. I do work close to Addison on Eglinton and Dixie Rd I will take it there and see what they say. The first time it happened to me I googled the message because believe it or not the dealer didn't give me the owners manual as they used it in the shop and said they would mail a new one out to me. I forgot about it and the dealer never sent it to me. I read that the vehicle needs to be driven over 40kph with RPM's over 2000 until the light goes out. I drove on 407 for 50 Klm at 120 in manual mode 5th gear one way and back nothing. Apparently once the CEL is on you can't do a regen unless manually initiated by the dealer. Amazon .ca sells the scanguage 2 for $200.00 CND I don't mind purchasing it but there are other things I rather spend my money on. I will take it in on Thursday and will let you all know what they say.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cursed said:


> The day before my wife had done her trip to Barrie 100 Klm one way and back all highway a 45 minute trip doing 120-125 kph she parked the car on the driveway. The next morning I started the car to go to work I haven't even put it in gear when I hear "bing" first thing on the info screen was diesel particular filter full followed by the "bing" CEL and message of engine power reduced. I asked my wife if she had any messages on the screen advising her to keep driving or anything about any filters her answer was no. The first time this happened I had drove the vehicle to my work 26 Klm one way all on 407 so no traffic issues parked returned to my car to go home started the car and again had the same sequence of events happen. This is why I questioned the dealer in regards to my vehicle if it's even doing a regen automatically. I do work close to Addison on Eglinton and Dixie Rd I will take it there and see what they say. The first time it happened to me I googled the message because believe it or not the dealer didn't give me the owners manual as they used it in the shop and said they would mail a new one out to me. I forgot about it and the dealer never sent it to me. I read that the vehicle needs to be driven over 40kph with RPM's over 2000 until the light goes out. I drove on 407 for 50 Klm at 120 in manual mode 5th gear one way and back nothing. Apparently once the CEL is on you can't do a regen unless manually initiated by the dealer. Amazon .ca sells the scanguage 2 for $200.00 CND I don't mind purchasing it but there are other things I rather spend my money on. I will take it in on Thursday and will let you all know what they say.


This is exactly what I experienced. Once you cross the 32 gram threshold, there's nothing else you can do but get a manual regen. Also, don't drive it too far in this state. Soot will accumulate quickly and you can eventually plug the DPF to the point where a manual regen cannot be done.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Once you're *above* the Magic 24 # (+ or - 2), there's NOT much saving you from having to get a manual regen. The Soot Grams will rapidly rise from 24 to about 32 and that's when you get the DIC message. I suspect you were at 32 or above when the DIC went BING on your start up and all the driving in the world to get it up to temp and force a regen won't work. I'll bet this is an EPA reqt to prevent people from driving around with clogged DPF.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

The manufacturer should make it visible to see both your soot level and when your vehicle is in regen mode as well as the ability to perform a manual regen. Hopefully this emission recall flash with o2 sensor will add something like that I guess we will have to wait and see but I doubt that.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Cursed said:


> The manufacturer should make it visible to see both your soot level and when your vehicle is in regen mode as well as the ability to perform a manual regen. Hopefully this emission recall flash with o2 sensor will add something like that I guess we will have to wait and see but I doubt that.


 I always have my DIC set with instant mileage showing, an on decel it will go to 0.0 indicating no regen taking place. if it shows anything other than 0.0 on decel its doing a regen an I will normally keep driving if possible till its back to 0.0 on decel. never an issue not knowing.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

So oilburner I guess you agree that it should display that your in regen mode as you stated you ALWAYS drive monitoring live milage on the DIC to see for 0.0 on decel to know you are in regen mode. Thanks for confirming


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

oilburner said:


> I always have my DIC set with instant mileage showing, an on decel it will go to 0.0 indicating no regen taking place. if it shows anything other than 0.0 on decel its doing a regen an I will normally keep driving if possible till its back to 0.0 on decel. never an issue not knowing.





Cursed said:


> So oilburner I guess you agree that it should display that your in regen mode as you stated you ALWAYS drive monitoring live milage on the DIC to see for 0.0 on decel to know you are in regen mode. Thanks for confirming



What @oilburner is doing is a great idea, but that's way too much work. Get yourself a SC2 and be done with it. It'll give you more info than you'll ever need, but just enough to know when you're in regen. In my case regens are happening 2-3 times a day and The SC2 has never let me down.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

I agree oilburner found an interesting way to see when regen is occurring but he is watching to see when it occurs hence why the mfg should make it visible live data. I agree following your instant milage is a lot of work especially explaining that info to my wife to follow. I do plan on getting a scanguage just going to see if the price comes down around thanks giving.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Cursed said:


> I agree oilburner found an interesting way to see when regen is occurring but he is watching to see when it occurs hence why the mfg should make it visible live data. I agree following your instant milage is a lot of work especially explaining that info to my wife to follow. I do plan on getting a scanguage just going to see if the price comes down around thanks giving.



Call the owner directly and tell him you want 2014-2015 Cruze diesel firmware. That's what I did and also got a discount.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Cursed said:


> So oilburner I guess you agree that it should display that your in regen mode as you stated you ALWAYS drive monitoring live milage on the DIC to see for 0.0 on decel to know you are in regen mode. Thanks for confirming


Note that 0.0 l/100km (while coasting in gear) is an indicator that a regeneration is *not* taking place.

I find that mine sits at around +3 l/100km when regenerating, but I have a completely different engine to the US diesel.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

This is what I do ( in regards to oilburners post ). Sometimes it shows fuel being used only for a very short time, I think its in a regen but its not and I keep doing what Im doing. My CTD gets a vibration I look at the Instant with foot off and its always a regen, or an extra fuel shot not sure why the fuel shot happens, it can last 5 - 10 secs then stop.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

I ignore the whole regen issue and have never had any problem nor any message on the cel. Just get in & go. When I stop, if it is buzzing or whirring, I just ignore it.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

a question for the Noth American diesel owners. Has anyone here seen the DPF warning light come on? Other than at first start? 
It's an amber light on the right side of the gauges looks like a sideways puff of smoke blowing through a rectangle. 
I personally have never seen that go on aside from at first start. Having the issue that I have had I would have expected it to.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cursed said:


> a question for the Noth American diesel owners. Has anyone here seen the DPF warning light come on? Other than at first start?
> It's an amber light on the right side of the gauges looks like a sideways puff of smoke blowing through a rectangle.
> I personally have never seen that go on aside from at first start. Having the issue that I have had I would have expected it to.


I think this light is disabled for the American market.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi diesel thanks for the quick reply but does yours illuminate at first start?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cursed said:


> Hi diesel thanks for the quick reply but does yours illuminate at first start?


I will have to check.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Cursed said:


> So oilburner I guess you agree that it should display that your in regen mode as you stated you ALWAYS drive monitoring live milage on the DIC to see for 0.0 on decel to know you are in regen mode. Thanks for confirming


yes ,if the instant mileage shows anything higher than 0.0 on the DIC with foot off throttle coasting then your driving while a regen is taking place. it is a 100% accurate telltale. I am so used to it I can usually tell when its happening because the fuel being used goes up an I confirm by foot off throttle an allow it to coast to confirm.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

it sure would be nice if there was a light to show when a regen is taking place but that would of increased the cost by 50 cents.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

oilburner said:


> it sure would be nice if there was a light to show when a regen is taking place but that would of increased the cost by 50 cents.


I'm thinking that the reasoning not to activate the regen light had at least something to do with not confusing owners who are comming from gasoline and to make the transition seamless and without anything needlessly unfamiliar. So as not to have resistance to change or further lower acceptance and adoption of something that GM had not offered in more than a generation. 

The glowplug light, the green diesel fuel cap and the DEF tank were probably already deemed enough change by GM's human factors people.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeah and when VW was getting away BS-ing the world with their "German engineering" making the Cruze look like a more complicated vehicle to operate and maintain I guess adding that one extra thing could be seen as the straw that would break the camels back.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

And thank you oilburner that is a great tip on knowing when you are in regen mode I will be sure to keep an eye on that. Thanks again


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> I'm thinking that the reasoning not to activate the regen light had at least something to do with not confusing owners who are comming from gasoline and to make the transition seamless and without anything needlessly unfamiliar. So as not to have resistance to change or further lower acceptance and adoption of something that GM had not offered in more than a generation.
> 
> The glowplug light, the green diesel fuel cap and the DEF tank were probably already deemed enough change by GM's human factors people.


So the possibility of not having a light and better instructions on how a regen works leaves a consumer in the dark and the possibility of a full DPF and limp mode, how is that better? I would assume many CTD buyers didn't even know anything about a DPF and its function when they purchased their car. I knew about it from being here prior to purchase.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> So the possibility of not having a light and better instructions on how a regen works leaves a consumer in the dark and the possibility of a full DPF and limp mode, how is that better? I would assume many CTD buyers didn't even know anything about a DPF and its function when they purchased their car. I knew about it from being here prior to purchase.


The incidence of full DPF is so slight that the need is similarly reduced. 

How many gasoline drivers are aware of the operation of their catalytic converter? I'm guessing almost none. 

I've made the argument before that diesel ownership is something particular to a different buyer. An enthusiast or cultist if you will. 

Sure some people will be sold a diesel by a dealer stuck with one in inventory. But the vast majority of diesel buyers are those who specifically sought out a diesel - and consequently would have an increased awareness of the powertrain and its peculiarities.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> The incidence of full DPF is so slight that the need is similarly reduced.
> 
> How many gasoline drivers are aware of the operation of their catalytic converter? I'm guessing almost none.
> 
> ...


I hear you and don't fully disagree, cat converters don't fail very often either and I am not aware of a limp mode in that situation, cats usually go out in high miles. I like my emission system while it's working properly and hope it stays that way, I won't spend thousands on replacing emission system. It's all personal choice. I for one had I not had a ECO and been on the forum before I bought my CTD I didn't know about the regen stuff, just didn't have any reason to know. It's not a real big deal when you know, if you don't and you go into limp mode and away from home it would be frustrating beyond words.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Actually with a gas vehicle if it is doing something like misfiring badly in one or more cylinder and catalytic damage will occur the CEL will flash to advise you to stop driving. Manufacturers are supposed to make the vehicle ownership as simple as possible and not to be complicated. Can anyone driving a North American Cruze diesel advise if there DEP light comes on at any time even at start up again it's an amber light on the right side cluster. It a picture of a vertical puff of smoke with a wavy line under it?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cursed said:


> Actually with a gas vehicle if it is doing something like misfiring badly in one or more cylinder and catalytic damage will occur the CEL will flash to advise you to stop driving. Manufacturers are supposed to make the vehicle ownership as simple as possible and not to be complicated. Can anyone driving a North American Cruze diesel advise if there DEP light comes on at any time even at start up again it's an amber light on the right side cluster. It a picture of a vertical puff of smoke with a wavy line under it?


You can see all the lights that come on here. I don't think that's one of them.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rk0X-TcqdM


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

diesel said:


> You can see all the lights that come on here. I don't think that's one of them.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rk0X-TcqdM


You can see the DPF light beside the oil can light, it wasn't on the video.

View attachment 204913


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Aussie said:


> You can see the DPF light beside the oil can light, it wasn't on the video.
> 
> View attachment 204913


why would it be on the video? 

the car in the video doesnt have one

the car in question in this thread doesnt have one

your car isnt relevant to this

here is the north american ctd


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

boraz said:


> why would it be on the video?
> 
> the car in the video doesnt have one
> 
> ...


So why do some people post that they see that light on startup, but it is inactive? I wasn't trying to compare the instruments, just showing where it would be if it was there at all.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks Diesel for the video just wanted to confirm that it doesn't illuminate on start up. There's not many Cruze diesel owners to find someone easily to do a live comparison check with. I have been driving the vehicle now for the last couple days trying oilburner's foot off accelerator to watch live fuel consumption data and not once at any part of my trips did I see anything but 0.0 with foot off. I'm going to borrow my buddy's scan tool to see if I can see regen mode and do a few more tests before taking it in to the dealer. I will keep you all posted


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Aussie said:


> So why do some people post that they see that light on startup, but it is inactive? I wasn't trying to compare the instruments, just showing where it would be if it was there at all.


ppl believe in a magical bearded man in the sky

doesnt make it fact or relevant


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> why would it be on the video?


I never said it was in the video. I said the video shows which lights come on, but I didn't think that was one of them.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I get that weird pictogram light up upon cycling the key.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> I never said it was in the video. I said the video shows which lights come on, but I didn't think that was one of them.


i didnt quote you

i didnt say you said it was on the video


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

The picture of a verticals puff of smoke with what looks like two raindrops above and a wavy line undernieith it is the light for the DEF system. A picture of a verticle puff of smoke penetrating through what looks like a horizontal rectangle is the DPF light which appears to be diactivated in North American models.


----------

